# Fish Keeping Magazine's



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone know of any good ones. I am thinking of investing in a magazine for the Hobby. I prefer Freshwater, but could care less if it has both. Just want some extra reading material to keep me on top of things and teach me new things. Anyone here subscribe to any? If so feedback?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The big three are FAMA (freshwater and marine aquarium), TFH (tropical fish hobbyist) and Aquarium Fish. All have large amounts of saltwater stuff. The only pure freshwater ones I know of are specialty publications like Cichlid news. I guess here I would send you to a bookstore to look at a few issues. Search old threads, too. I know this has come up before.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

FAMA is gone. This last issue is the LAST issue.

AFI, that is Aquarium Fish International, is one of your two best choices. The other is TFH, Tropical Fish Hobbyist.

AFI is assimilating a lot of FAMA's content, so it should theoretically become a bigger and better magazine starting next month. I seriously doubt that they won't just screw it all up, but here's hoping.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

FAMA isnt gone. I just recieved my June 2010 issue of Freshwater and Marine Aquarium.

Anyway, I subscribe to "Freshwater and Marine Aquarium" and "Aquarium Fish International".

I also buy Tropical Fish Hobbyist sometimes when I go to the pet store.

They are all good magazines, but as mentioned above there is a lot of marine in them. Tropical Fish Hobbyist seems to do a good job with having a good amount of freshwater stuff in it. The other two magazines favor the saltwater side, but still have some freshwater stuff.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

*sigh*
I said that this last issue, the one you got, is the last one. You won't get one next month. FAMA is gone. 
You might have noticed that the magazines you get in the mail are nearly always dated a couple of months in the future, which is confusing and annoying.
Anyway, read the editorial page, you know, page 1, and you'll see.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah I see. So what will they do about the 1-year subscription I paid for a few months ago?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

bmlbytes I suggest calling them up for a partial refund maybe?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, like i already told you in chat, but am repeating here for those who missed it, AFI will be extending your subscription to AFI for how ever many issues of FAMA you still had coming. Those who subscribed to FAMA but not to AFI should probably start getting AFI in it's place.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I actually posted this before talking to you in the chat.

To the OP (and to everyone I guess), the Editor in Chief of Tropical Fish Hobbyist just did a show on AquaRadio. I haven't had a chance to listen to it, but the description I got in an email sounds interesting.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

wow. lol, thanks. get my girlfriend to get me one


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I got a TFH in a swag bag when I went to an expo. I'm considering subscribing to it. It seems to have an article on everything from cichlids to marine to aquascaping.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's THE biggie of the fishmag world, and has been going strong since..1953? It has always had a good bit of everything in it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

TFH does have online access to archived issues for subscribers (you can even subscribe to online only and save paper), so you get access to lots of old content immediately.


----------

